# was trying to install linux mint. rebooted and got this.



## ArinijusYT (May 3, 2019)

Help


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Post the make and full model number of that laptop (netbook ?) please.

What version of Mint are you trying to install and what exactly happened when you tried ?

The more information you give the better your chance of getting help.


----------

